# liquid asphalt On flat roof



## Tyguy978 (May 5, 2021)

Hi I have a old flat roof and I put on a layer of liquid fibered asphalt about 48 hours ago and some areas are still looking wet and sticky is this normal


----------



## Tyguy978 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------

